# Underseat sub-woofer, which side ?



## Kocil (Sep 26, 2017)

Dear mates,

I'm going to add an underseat subwoofer.
From the driver perspective,
where should I put the sub :
under the driver seat or the other seat ?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I would go with furthest away from you.

The lower the frequency, the longer the wave. Chances are the bass will be louder 20 feet in front of the vehicle than you sitting next to the sub enclosure.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got mine going. The sub is under the passenger seat, but I'm thinking about moving it under the driver's seat because when I have the sub crank, it will pull the bass image over. It is currently crossed over at 90 hz.


----------



## Kocil (Sep 26, 2017)

CDT FAN said:


> I just got mine going. The sub is under the passenger seat, but I'm thinking about moving it under the driver's seat because when I have the sub crank, it will pull the bass image over. It is currently crossed over at 90 hz.


Please try it. 
I'll wait your experience


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Kocil (Sep 26, 2017)

rton20s said:


> Both.


LOL.
You are a lucky bass ****


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I would srongly suggest somewhere else, you are placing the subwoofer into the middle of the listening environment which is an acoustic no-no.

Do a simple and quick experiment, move the subwoofer from your home theater system (or 2.1 computer) to the middle of the room, then move it to a position near the center of a long wall in the room , and finally move it to a corner. 

These same effects are at work in your car.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

CDT FAN said:


> I just got mine going. The sub is under the passenger seat, but I'm thinking about moving it under the driver's seat because when I have the sub crank, it will pull the bass image over. It is currently crossed over at 90 hz.


I wonder if a steeper slope might help.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Under the passenger seat will make your female guests happier.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Grinder said:


> I wonder if a steeper slope might help.


All of the speakers are using a 24db slope. I know it could be at a lower crossover frquency and that would help keep from the sub moving the sound, but I have been really trying to adjust it for the best sound (get the low frequency work away from the midbass). I started at 80 for the sub and midbass x-overs, but have now bumped it up a little at a time to 100. I did that because with certain songs, on certain notes, the midbass (or door panel) would draw attention to themselves when I was pushing them hard. You know how the sound begins to get muddy. The sub is able to play it cleaner.

BTW, here is what I have in my car. I started this in 2012. LOL The never-ending project.

Headunit: Pioneer DEH-80PRS
DSP: JBL MS-8
Tweeter/Mid amp: JBL MS-A1004
Midbass/Rear amp: JBL-MS-A1004
Sub amp: JBL MS-A5001
Tweeters: LPG 25,
Mids: Scanspeak 12m
Tweets and mids in kick panels

Midbass: SI TM65
Midbass in front doors. The doors have been treated with SDS materials

Sub: SI BM MK IV
Sub in .5ft box, under front passenger seat

MS-8 settings:
mid/tweeter xover/slope: 2500 24
midbass/mid xover/slope: 300 24
Ch1,2 - Tweeters
Ch3,4 - Mids
Ch5,6 - Midbass
Ch7,8 - rear
I didn't have enough channels on the MS-8, so to connect the sub, I plugged the sub amp inputs to the pass-through connections on the midbass amp and used both of their internal crossovers.
The midbass amp level is set 10db higher than the mid/tweeter and the sub is 20db higher.

I used the MS-8 to tune it, but I am slowly tweaking it to my taste. So far, it sounds really good, but not perfect. I think everything is a trade-off. Mainly because of the wide variations in the way the music was recorded and mastered. If you make it perfect for one album, it may not sound right for the next. So, I am trying to find the point where I don't need to mess with the EQ. I think I am almost there. The only tweaking that I do from song to song may be with the sub level controller. What I like about it is it connects vis BT to both the sub and midbass amps and adjusts the a shelf level between 20 and 160 hz across both amps.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

TomT said:


> Under the passenger seat will make your female guests happier.


I read somewhere that 333 hz is the secret frequency.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

howard stern's private parts


----------



## Kocil (Sep 26, 2017)

TomT said:


> Under the passenger seat will make your female guests happier.


I'm willing to sacrifice the driver then


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Kocil said:


> I'm willing to sacrifice the driver then


Or move the sub and add an exciter (pun intended) to the passenger seat.

(tactile transducer/bass shaker)


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

I would be interested if anyone has tried them under both seats as to which sounds better.

I have a sealed 10TW1 in the footwell behind my drivers seat in my CLK cabriolet - I will try it in the passenger rear footwell, but the car is stored for the winter at the moment.


----------

